# David Blanton Coming to Albany



## BRIAN1 (Jun 2, 2017)

David Blanton from Realtree Outdoors will be coming to First Free Will Baptist Church in Albany on August 24th. We are hosting a wild game supper and David will be giving his testimony. Tickets are $5.00 each and this will include entry into multiple drawings for door prizes. The tickets will be available beginning on July 10th. I will post again with the details on how and where to obtain them. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 1, 2017)

The tickets will be available beginning July 10th at the following locations. The cost is $5.00 per person and includes a supper and drawings for several great prizes.

Griffin Lumber and Hardware in Leesburg
Red Hills Outdoors in Americus
Christie's Feed and Seed in Dawson
First Free Will Baptist Church in Albany

More information is available at www.ffwbcalbany.org. Thank you and I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Door Prizes*

Here are a few of the door prizes being given away:

Mathews Mission youth bow
Remington 700 w/Meopta scope
Redneck Ghillie blind
(2) Two-person night hog hunts


----------

